

Network Solutions support indicating they are under a DDoS attack at the moment. - wmeredith

My agency has client sites down because of this. I've been following along on Twitter for the last 10 minutes or so. Network Solutions support lines are ringing busy at the moment.
======
wmeredith
Link to Twitter search for the lazy:
<https://twitter.com/#!/search/Network%20Solutions>

------
sharth
It appears resolved now.

